# Jesus Is Just Alright - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Doobie Brothers classic: this video breaks down the essentials to playing this great tune.....thanks for watching!

guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' Tele

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6dVy7cck6s&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dale:

I like your affinity for the Doobies. Great tone and technique as usual. Curious as to what gauge strings you use and does the gauge differ depending on scale length?

Thanks again.

Marvin


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Marvin, thanks for watching & the kind post - I use .10s on all my electrics.

best,
dale


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

RS guitars rock! I know founding partner/owner Roy Bowen from the Hamer Fan Club site - great guy.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

100% agree! Thanks for the post.


----------

